
13-year-old scientist may have designed a better version of Hyperloop - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_730eb9b9c9717b44b5561dfa1a4394e7
======
jkoberg
Good, because hyperloop was more of a fantasy than good engineering.

Wait - it's still a giant vacuum tunnel? Well, there's the fantasy

